# My first two router projects



## Twostorms (Feb 19, 2016)

Here is project I am making for my home. It is the arch raised panel door. Also have the 90 degree wood curve I make using 15 degree angle tongue and groove.
First picture is the panel door, then I show the panel with the 90 degree wood curve I plan to add to wall around the cabinet.
I really wish I could just use the traditional Chinese method one day in future, but for now this is what I like to spend some time to make.
Also these are first two project I ever make with the router also I know I make some mistake and they are not glued, just fitted together to show what maybe they will look like before I actually did the final gluing, sanding and finishing of the red oak wood, so please not make fun. ok^^﻿


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

make fun of what...
wouldn't dare ....
your doors came out 1st rate...


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Very neat , well done.




Rog


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Make Fun?? Nothing to make fun of. You certainly don't mess around. That's quite ambitious for a first project, but you did it very well. I think you have natural talent.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Excellent job.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Excelllent execution...great detail work on the corner...

Welcome to the forum...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

Come on, Jenn, don't lie to us...you've done this before!


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Looks pretty good from where I'm sitting.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Jenn, Are you sure you didn't live a previous life as a cabinetmaker? Very well done!!


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

@Twostorms

If there are mistakes in those projects, they aren't obvious - great job for your first two projects.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

One thing about this bunch is they never make fun of a members work. They may make fun of their uninsulated or disorganized workshops or tool addiction or their cars or sense of humor but never what comes out of their shops. 

That said, for a first effort, you should be very proud. The door looks really good - I'd guess you followed somerfeld's instructions. The wall is interesting and I can see that it will need some sanding but still pretty impressive for a new woodworker. (I assume those are test pieces.) What is the "traditional chinese method" you refer to? Always looking to learn new approaches.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Very nice work, Jennifer. Those angled tongue in groove joints are well done, whether this is router project number 1, or number 100. I think we're going to be seeing great things out of you.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Well done - and remember: Anyone who has never made a mistake is a person who has never tried. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Super job Jennifer


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Bravo Jennifer, well done. congrats. If you see some mistakes, thats its good, because you know them, you will know why they happened and you will know how to fix them in the next projects :wink:

I also want to know about the "traditional chinese method" you refer to and to know how did you made the joins, in the curve part of the project.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Better than I did on my first try, and probably better than I could do now. Looks great, fantastic start.

Herb


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done as said. Look forward to photos of the finished project and more in the future. 

Having made my share of barrels and other curved projects, I'm envious of your skill set.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

What great results. Seems one has the gift.

Creativity and good hand coordination.

Well done and thanks for sharing some pictures with us.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

So Jenn, hows the project coming? this thread is a month old, you must have it pretty wll along by now. In other words, more pictures.

Herb


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

herb stoops said:


> so jenn, hows the project coming? This thread is a month old, you must have it pretty wll along by now. In other words, more pictures.
> 
> Herb


+1


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Jennifer
excellent work


----------

